# My Story



## dle2011 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,I am new here and I am so glad that I have found these forums so that I can be in contact with other people that suffer from the same problem that I do.I was officially diagnosed with IBS-D about a year ago but I have had IBS for around five years. With that being said, I am lucky and blessed to have a caring wife that understands. She does not have IBS but does understand what I am going through. IBS has made my life miserable. I currently am taking Bentyl twice a day as prescribed by my doctor but the doctor does not seem to care too much about the IBS. The Bentyl does help because without it, I am worst off but it does not help enough. I also take Pepto Bismol on a regular basis just so I can leave the house. I hate leaving the house because it is so frustrating to be in public and have a IBS attack. I can't go anywhere without always scouting out a bathroom and an escape route. I am sure you all know what that is like. My wife is not a home body and likes to go out and do things and it is so hard for me to get out and do things. I love traveling and doing things but my IBS is so restricting.I run my own business working outdoors so that creates a problem sometimes but normally I work where there is a bathroom nearby. I am lucky to work for myself because I have worked for employers before and it is hard with IBS. I also have anxiety problems and OCD. The anxiety problems are mainly associated with the IBS. I am scared to go anywhere because I am afraid that my IBS will act up. How does everyone else deal with their IBS? Any suggestions and ideas would be helpful...Thank you.


----------



## newstartnow (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello DLE 2011,I understand you furstation. I had suffered from the same issues. My wife has been extermely supportive and instrumental in my recovery. To give you a little bit of insight about me, it has taken me double the time to finish my 4-yr degree beause of anxieties that I would face in public. My TreatmentI found that excersing, proper diet, no milk products, meditation, and probiotics (I use PB8) have reduce my systoms to nearly zero. Go to the following link and watch the video: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/5-simple-steps-to-cure-ib_b_576578.html#s90762&title=5_Simple_Steps. It may be useful to you. It changed my life. Its by Dr. Hyman. He has been the most successful doctor at treating IBS. He is practically giving you the secert to gaining your life without having to consult him. You might have to seek advice from your own doctor. Final wordsAnxieties will be the hardest to concord. This is because of the number of years that you have suffer with IBS. It will take a while but be positive. If you have a relaspe in systoms, dont give up. It will take time. cut aclchol, smoking, junk and fast food, sweets, milk products, spices and spciy food out of your life or until you reach an IBS free level. Best of luck.


----------



## _Landslide_ (Jun 29, 2011)

I am also new to this forum and just wanted to say that you are not alone in having the anxiety and OCD as well as the IBS. I am exactly the same way. I did have a touch of anxiety before getting IBS but IBS has made it SO much worse. I also swear I am borderline OCD. The funny thing is that I'm not even anxious ABOUT the IBS half the time but rather I stress about other silly things too. For example I am OCD about leaving my house withouth unplugging everything and quadrupling checking that things like the stoves and dryer and my hair straightener are off. I have pets and my biggest fear is there being a house fire when I'm not there to rescue them. Although to be honest, I think that the IBS has just made me so not wanting to go out in public, that my brain has started inventing OTHER reasons not to leave the house.Anyways just wanted to say you are NOT alone. Hang in there


----------

